# Emys orbicularis European Pond Turtle in the UK/europe



## Hana Plsek (Apr 19, 2017)

Hello

We are looking for (ideally) a breeding pair of European Pond turtles and/or some babies for our large swimming pool that we have converted into a pond.

Does anyone have any contacts in the UK/Europe? We cant get to Hamm and every courier we try is already booked!!

Thanks

H


----------



## juli11 (Apr 19, 2017)

There are many breeders in Europe. Look on Terraristik.com. 
It's difficult to bring them to the U.K. But maybe you'll find somebody on this site who sell them in the U.K.


----------



## Hana Plsek (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks! 

I've had a look but I don't speak German and I can't see and English section. Apologies if I am being really thick!!


----------



## juli11 (Apr 19, 2017)

Yes right there are most Germans. But it's no problem if you make a search offer in English. When I sell animals there I make it often in English too because people from alle over Europe watch this site


----------

